# AMD R10 Dual GPU revealed + Benchmarked



## RCoon (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 1, 2014)

with that thing i think i can trow away heater at home


----------



## RCoon (Apr 1, 2014)

fix'd


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 1, 2014)

I think that a 6-core APU with 1280 shaders supporting native DDR3-2400 would be more believable.


----------



## mroofie (Apr 1, 2014)

ne6togadno said:


> fix sp count
> 3072+3072=6144 not 5632
> and red line on the top and bottom over last 2 fans


lol major fail
please go here to see the amount of sp's and times that by 2
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/2460/radeon-r9-290x.html
If its still 6000+ then you need to go back to math class xD


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 1, 2014)

mroofie said:


> lol major fail
> please go here to see the amount of sp's and times that by 2
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/2460/radeon-r9-290x.html
> If its still 6000+ then you need to go back to math class xD



this is r10 zeus not r9


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Apr 1, 2014)

length of card for real?? thats a really really long card


----------

